# fruit flies



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

i saw "flightless fruit flies" at petco, and was wondering if they are good for bettas. i have heard live food is better than freeze dried, and i can't find live bloodworms or brine shrimp anywhere.
thanks for your help!


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

You can always opt for wet frozen foods--most petco/petsmart/other fish stores have a small freezer in their fish section where these frozen foods are kept. They're better than freeze-dried and not as much of a pain to maintain the quality of as live food.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Flightless fruit flies are great Betta food and they will love you for it......


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Bettas love fruitflies. I've actually been looking for some myself. Grindal worms are another live food that isn't too hard to cultivate and you can feed them to adult bettas. Most foods like Blackworms, Grindals, Brine Shrimp, etc you have to order offline. My LFS carries brine shrimp but that's it because life food cultures are hard to maintain in a store.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey! I may now look for them too! But touching them...Ick. DX


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a jar culture of flightless fruit flies that I had to buy for my southern leopard froglet and I decided to give a few to my bettas and they love them. Petsmart doensn't carry them and I even had trouble finding them at locally owned pet stores but Petco actually has big jars of the cultures and the employee I talked to said she doesn't think they're going to stop carrying them anytime soon.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks! next time i go to petco i will pick some up!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

what about wild fruit flies? like if you caught them at home? cause in the summer I get a lot!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Wild ones are ok I guess.. I might be worried about them spreading parasites or diseases but I've caught and fed some to my fish before.


----------



## Gladys (Aug 13, 2011)

If I go on vacation, what's the best way to leave my one Betta "vacation food"?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Please don't drag up year old threads. If you have a question start a new thread or do a search.

Depending on how long you are leaving you are going to want to get someone to do water changes on your tank. If your tank is under 3 gallons it's going to need at least 2 water changes a week. While the person does water changes they can also feed your betta.

Bettas can go up to a month without food but it's not healthy for them. If your going away for like a week they'll be fine without food, anything longer than that and they'll need to have someone to come do a water change anyways.


----------

